# Competing for the first time



## Nickyboiroy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have been considering doing a competition for a while now and I think that it could be the next challenge for me. Im confident enough now to want to compete.

I'm not heavy, currently sitting at around 70kg at 5ft 8 but I am around 8-9% bodyfat I think (Pic attached). I think I would be more suited to a physique competition as I just dont have the mass to compete in bodybuilding unless there was a lighter weight category. I think I have quite a well balanced physique so I think this would suit me better.

My aim is to add as much lean mass as possible over the next few months and then look to compete at the end of the year or in 2015.

I have looked through forums and websites but I cant seem to nail down which competition would suit me best. to be honest I dont know enough about it. I looked into one physique comp but I understand there is a suit round, bit ponsey for me so ideally I would like to avoid that.

So, my question is what would be a good starting comp, ideally near to South East/Essex for a novice and looking at my physique could I compete?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Posted in the wrong section... This is for UKM competitions to win things :thumb:

Anyway if @DiggyV or @Mingster would be so kind as to move it to the correct location you should get the help you need, good luck.


----------



## Nickyboiroy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Chunkee, what section is best?


----------

